# Tour de Julian Nov 11&12 2006



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

R&B Bicycle Club is announcing their annual Tour de Julian coming up Nov 11&12 2006.

This year we are basing the event out of Menghini Winery.

2 Road rides on Saturday Nov 11th. Distances of 28 or 55 miles. These rides are hilly and are not suggested for beginners.

Our MTB rides are on Sunday Nov 12th. Distances range from 11 to 19 miles. This ride takes in the newly opened Santa Ysabel Open Space preserve. The upper meadow boasts the finest views in all of San Diego County.

A portion of the proceeds go to the Santa Ysabel Open Space preserve volunteer group.

On site camping is available for both Friday and Saturday night.

For complete details please go to www.julianactive.com


----------

